
CitiBike launch: Bikeshare will be great for New York. - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/05/27/citibike_launch_bikeshare_will_be_great_for_new_york.html
======
outericky
Hailing from Boston, I'm a big fan of Hubway. Easy and cheap access to rides
across the city. Faster and far cheaper than a cab. Every city should have a
similar set up.

~~~
svenkatesh
Agreed.

Cyclists also greatly reduce congestion, at least when compared to cars.

~~~
portmanteaufu
I would be curious to hear statistics regarding how many of the bikes being
used had actually saved someone from driving a car. From what I know of how
burdensome car ownership is in New York, I would suspect that the majority of
BikeShare users would be people that would have been on foot otherwise.

